
A $1 CEO isn't a bargain  - jamesbritt
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/01/a-1-ceo-isn%E2%80%99t-a-bargain/
======
michaelpinto
American companies that are public are so short termed minded — very few can
afford to take the long term view. What the $1 CEO does is it allows the CEO
to really take the long view and worry less about shareholders and the board.
My only problem is that this limits the role of CEO to rich guys. By the way
if you want a proof of concept that this idea works look at Steve Jobs when he
returned to Apple.

